# All Slavic: You are absolutely right



## ricekabla

You are absolutely right.

Polish: Masz zupełną rację.


----------



## ahvalj

Russian: _ты совершенно прав / ty soveršenno prav._


----------



## Enquiring Mind

[Oh dear, standalone sentence out of context.  ]
Czech: "Přesně tak!" is what I almost invariably hear (in a colloquial conversational context) when you are talking to the person who is right. "Máš/máte absolutně pravdu" is also a more literal option, but I don't hear it much, if at all. I'd say this latter is more likely in writing than in conversation.


----------



## Azori

In Slovak:

*máš / máte úplnú pravdu *(you're absolutely right)
*pravdu máš / máte *(you're right)
*pravda je / to je pravda *(it's true)
*presne tak* (exactly)
*tak je* (it's like that / it's that way)
for a bit of an emphasis: *pravda pravdivá / pravda pravdúca
to je svätá pravda *(lit.: it's sacred truth)


----------



## Panceltic

Slovene:

*Imaš/imate prav.* (You're right.)
*Imaš/imate popolnoma prav.* (You're absolutely right.)
*Točno tako.* (Exactly.)
*Tako je.* (It's like that.)
*Res je. / To je res.* (It's true).


----------



## kloie

serbian

you are right=imaš pravo, ti si u pravu,u pravu si


----------



## gj.koneski

Македонски/Macedonian

Во право си (Vo pravo si) _You are right_
Сосема си во право (Sosema si vo pravo) - _You are absolutely right_


----------



## Azori

_Czech_

_you are absolutely right:_

*máš / máte naprostou pravdu
máš / máte úplnou pravdu*


----------

